# SCAM ALERT! Marion Barnes/Marion Griffin, Patrick Griffin, Kelly Price, Thomas Verner



## brookadow (May 24, 2011)

Does anyone know how to get a hold of Marion Barnes (AKA Marion Griffin)?  She lives in London but was supposed to move back to the US (Florida).  It's imperative that I get a hold of her asap.  

Thank you!
Brooke


----------



## DeniseM (May 24, 2011)

Is there any reason that you are asking here, on TUG?


----------



## brookadow (May 24, 2011)

I purchased some weeks from her in Atlantic City and Williamsburg and I can't get a hold of her.  She needs to transfer the names.  

I found her through TUG initially.  She said she used to work for Wyndham for years and figured this was the place someone may have heard of her before.  Since she's gone "Radio Silent", I'm beginning to think I got scammed and I'm out a ton of money now.  I was also curious if someone else was potentially scammed by someone with her name.  Any help would greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## Makai Guy (May 24, 2011)

FWIW - nobody has registered as a TUGBBS user and submitted either Marion Barnes or Marion Griffin as real name.  This may not mean much as many people register without giving a full real name.


----------



## brookadow (May 24, 2011)

Thanks Doug.


----------



## julier83 (May 29, 2011)

*Marion Barnes*

Hi-  I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but Marion Barnes or Griffin is a scam artist.  She scammed us for a timeshare in Hawaii and I know of many others she has scammed.  If you google her name, you will see an online forum with peoples complaints about her.  I have been working with others to try and get her stopped.
Not sure if you can email me somehow, but would love to give you more information.
This woman and her partners need to be stopped!


----------



## Don40 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Warning to renters do not use this individual*

We wanted to rent a TS in London England posted on TUG and for such.  Marion Barnes responded and assured us that she had a 1 bedroom unit at the Allen House.  By chance her daughter and family were in Orlando on vacation.  We gave them a deposit of $450, with the assurance that the confirmation would follow in a month as Marion was working out a deal where she might possibly be able to exchange for a 2 bedroom unit.  There was no concern at this point.  About 2 months before our trip we called Marion as she had to come back to the US to file her taxes and take her vacation where she would meet us in Tampa to finalize the reservation and we would possibly meet up with her and her grandson in London.  
Her grandson played with my kids and we exchanged e-mail address and phone numbers. 
She could not get the Allen house and will not refund my deposit of $450.  Claims that the check is in the mail, then will Western Union a no go.

Words of advice do not deal with this lady as she is a scammer!!:annoyed: :annoyed: 
 Marion Barnes <msb1240@yahoo.co.uk>

Don Williams:annoyed:


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 19, 2011)

Don - Please click on my blue user name and send me her TUG user name.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 19, 2011)

I sent her a nasty email.  

How long are you waiting for the check? 

Here is my email:

*Get his money back immediately, or we will keep that thread alive with your name on it, and we will make sure you never get a rental again through TUG.  

It's not okay to say you have something, and then say you do not have it.  You are a scammer, as bad as the emails we get addressed to "Beloved One..."  

I am disgusted with your way of doing business!

Cindy, TUG member *


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 19, 2011)

What a great idea, Cindy.

elaine


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 19, 2011)

*I thought that that name sounded familiar.*

This is the second complaint about her in the last month. This is the first one.

Awful!

elaine


----------



## Margariet (Jun 19, 2011)

brookadow said:


> Does anyone know how to get a hold of Marion Barnes (AKA Marion Griffin)?  She lives in London but was supposed to move back to the US (Florida).  It's imperative that I get a hold of her asap.
> 
> Thank you!
> Brooke



She operates with a whole bunch of people: her husband Patrick Griffin, Kelly Price, Thomas Verner. Have a look at this link, you can contact some people in here:
http://www.redweek.com/forums/messages?thread_id=16906
Good luck! Don't let the scam ruin your life. These people are really sick.


----------



## Don40 (Jun 19, 2011)

*Scammer alert*

Cindy here is a copy of her email she sent to us with her address and phone number.
I could not fined her TUG name.  

I have been waiting for a refund for over 2 months now.  I have considered this a loss at this point.  But cheats and scammer will get thier in the end.

Don


Hi Pam and Don

It was very good to talk to you, it was making me feel at home.  I would love to meet you when you come over perhaps..  I can definitely help you out with discounts on attractions while you are here which will help out.

Please let me have the info I will need for the guest certificate, I will get it in my name and then get the certificate for you.  Just in case can you give me two dates suitable, I will try and get the first.

First of all I want to make sure you have all my numbers and address:-

653 Galleywood Road,
Chelmsford,
Essex, CM2 8BT

Home  01245 603679
Mobile   07876 434297

As it happens my Daughter is in Orlando on vacation right now.  She is at the SheratonVistana, but checking into Bonnet Creek on Sunday if you wanted to meet up with her although I know she is going to a Park.  If you feel safer through the Banking system I can give you my Bank account information here, I feel I can trust you.  I can even give you my work number and address to so you can hunt me down if I let you down..  LOL seriously I think the Bank have a section here that deals with things like that if fraud has happened.... although I do not think I would b giving you my home and work details if that was my intention.


I am off to a New Year at my Sons now, have a wonderful New Year.

Best wishes

Marion


----------



## Don40 (Jun 19, 2011)

*Scam alert Marion Barnes*

More e-mail and talk about her daughter Kelly.


Hi Don

I am sorry Kelly has been really sick, she got rushed into hospital unable to breath as the long flights had caused an ambalism on her lung, it was very scarry for a while, but she just came out.

Yes, we can sort it out in April.

Best wishes Marion




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
From: Don Williams <iriedon40@yahoo.com>
To: Marion Barnes <msb1240@yahoo.co.uk>
Sent: Wed, 12 January, 2011 0:48:50
Subject: Re: Timeshare in London

Marion, I wanted to know if when we meet up in April if we can complete the transaction at that point.  You can deliver the confirmation paperwork, and we will make final payment in us currency on that day.  Especially since you are coming to the US  we can easily meet up.  I hope this is satisfactory to you and by that time you will be sure of what unit we will be occupying.  I hope this is acceptable to you, if not please let me know.

We are happy that she had a safe flight, additionally, Kelly said she had some websites for us to check out flights to London. Is it better to land at Heathrow or Gatwick and which one is closer to the Allen House.

I just wanted to make sure that the check-in is Sunday July 3, 2011 at 3:00pm (can we do an earlier check-in as the flights land around 8:00am or so).  Also, I have read that the front desk is closed on that day.  Additionally, check-out is Sunday July 10, 2011 @ 10:00A.

Thanks again.

Don


----------



## Margariet (Jun 20, 2011)

That's typical for scammers and crooks. They always talk about their private life and children, making you feel like you are on a friendly terms. Always making up excuses, knowing thst they are never gonna pay you back. The address belongs to a cleaning company which I bet has never heard of her. The phone number is only the prefix, not an extension. But do keep publishing every detail about this con woman! Good luck!


----------



## tlwmkw (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm sure she will be using a new alias now that all this information is on the internet, so can anyone give more identifying information about her? (Does she have an English accent? Any other information that would give her away?).

thanks, tlwmkw


----------



## Don40 (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes she has an English accent, and said that she once lived in Orlando area, and Sarasota area.

Her daughter Kelly is overweight with long brown hair shoulder length.  Her husband is over weight with bad teeth and said he is a truck driver.  I cannot remember exactly where they said they lived, but it was not very far from the city center as they would visit the London children museum quite often.

I hope this helps some one else from getting scammed.

Don


----------



## carl2591 (Jun 20, 2011)

*[SCAM ALERT!] Marion Barnes (AKA Marion Griffin) Patrick Griffin, Kelly Price,*

[SCAM ALERT!] Marion Barnes (AKA Marion Griffin) Patrick Griffin, Kelly Price, Thomas Verner

typical looking scammer.. overweight with bad teeth. 

adding the name info in title bar gets searched better by google.
I was just adding name info.

she sounds like real scum..

now how long before someone (newbie with 1 post) show up here to tell of the great deal they have done with this scum errr... scam artist..

I am betting soon, as this thread has been going from may 24th...


----------



## traveltoflorida (Feb 19, 2012)

*More Information on Marion Barnes Griffin et al*

Sorry guys, I knew of her years ago when she was working and living in the Orlando area - scamming Florida vacation home owners.   She did this successfully for many years , gaining owners trust, managing their homes and renting out their homes without telling or paying them, under the company name of Florida Palms LLC.  

If you check out BBB of Orlando (Better Business Bureau) and search for FLORIDA PALMS LLC, you will see what she got away with for years.  She even went as far as to transfer furniture from one owners house to another, leave the pools green and never, never answer the phone to complainers.

It seems she, her husband Patrick and daughter Kelly, whom I have met, have gone even further now,  Kelly does have a son aswell.  She tells the truth but uses the fact that she does not meet people face to face to get away with this.  She is clever and devious, but you would think she was very nice when you met her.

I do hope you sort this out.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 19, 2012)

I cant find any ads ever posted by that email addres (nor memberships)...how did she have an ad posted on TUG again?


----------

